Has “set time automatically” ever worked in Windows? - Frye9876
======
davelnewton
Yes. Works now, even. Without context it's impossible to know what you're
asking.

~~~
Frye9876
I have set up multiple computers with the option enabled and the time never
updates.

Also traveling between time zones with this option enabled, as well as "set
time zone automatically" does nothing.

Do you have personal experience with it working? What is it supposed to do?

~~~
davelnewton
It's supposed to set the time automatically?

AFAIK it just does NTP lookups. I don't know how often it's supposed to do
that, IIRC there's a registry setting to set the poll interval. The time
server used may impact functionality, e.g., the default MS time server may be
timing out; you can try a NIST server.

Moving between time zones, don't know, hit or miss depending on various
settings. Also, IIRC, it depends on your IP address, which is not always a
good indicator of geography. Location services would need to be on as well (I
think).

Updates may affect your settings, e.g., occasionally I've found my "update
automatically" or whatever it is reset. I've never had to start the time
service myself, but some people have, so that's something else to check.

------
desperatelover
It always works for me, maybe there's something wrong with your settings?

